# 13" Notebook fürs Studium



## DarkDevil666 (8. August 2009)

*13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook fürs Studium. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrungen mit Notebooks gesammelt.
Es sollte aber auf jeden Fall:
-nicht zu schwer sein
-nicht mehr als 1000€ kosten
-ältere spiele befeuern
Weiterhin ist mir wichtig:
-ausreichende Akkulaufzeit für nen normalen Uni-Tag
- vll eine Hybridgrafik zum Strom sparen
- es sollte nicht zu laut sein
Weniger Wichtig ist mir:
- HD-Material 
- Viedeo/Foto-Bearbeitung

Ich hoffe ihr habt Vorschläge für mich, welches Notebook diese Eigenschaften hat, oder was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## rebel4life (8. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Schau mal bei Compaq, Dell oder IBM/Lenovo.

Ein T400 wäre bei dem Budget drin.


----------



## DonVotz (8. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

schau mal bei alternate.de
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Notebooks - Gaming - MSI EX300-8433VHP das ist recht gut, da haste noch 200 gut, holst dir ncoh nen diktiergerät und ne gute zockermaus.
viel spass in der uni
der don


----------



## cid-baba (8. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

wie wäre es mit dem acer timeline 3810?

der akkuhält wohl 7 std. der prozzi ist deutlich schneller als ein atom, jedenfalls in der dualcorevariante. dazu 4gb ram, bluetooth, umts, und laut tests ist auch die verarbeitung gut. schön leicht ists auch (1,6kg). wlan-n und gbitlan ist sowieso dabei.

dafür ist die spieleleistung halt eher mäßig  was willst du denn damit spielen bzw. hast du daheim nicht eh ne richtige spielekiste? außerdem ist kein laufwerk drin, aber das kann man für 50€ dazukaufen...

Acer Aspire 3810TG-944G32N, 500GB, UMTS, Timeline (LX.PE80X.042) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ansonsten gibts auch noch das dell studio xps 13, das ist aber schwerer, viel heißer, lauter, teurer - aber auch sehr viel leistungsstärker...

laut tests ist die verarbeitung bei dem msi übrigens bescheiden...


----------



## rebel4life (8. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Selbst der DualCore ist ziemlich langsam. Ich würde lieber einen normalen Core2Duo nehmen, der ist wesentlich flotter.

Auch die X Serie könnte für die interessant sein.


----------



## Kadauz (8. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Wenn du was ordentliches zum Arbeiten suchst, empfehl ich dir eins von Lenovo, Dell oder HP Compaq. Die bauen gescheite Business Notebooks, mit denen du viele Jahre Spass haben wirst. Lass die Finger von MSI, Acer und Konsorten; meiner Meinung nach einfach nichts außer Spielerei. Du bekommst zwar mehr Hardware fürs gleiche Geld, musst dann allerdings Defizite bei Verarbeitung, Service/Support und Ergonomie hinnehmen. Ich würde nur noch Business Notebooks kaufen, auch wenn die im Verhältnis ein bißchen teurer sind. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## DarkDevil666 (9. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. 
Das MSI das DonVotz vorgeschlagen hat gefällt mir echt gut. Nur frage ich mich, ob die Qualität bei diesen non-business Herstellern wirklich so miserabel ist, wie Kaduz schreibt.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## rebel4life (9. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Ich hab bisher Erfahrungen mit Geräten von Asus, Acer und Medion gemacht, naja, die Leistung ist noch ok, aber die Bedienung (Tastatur&Touchpad) ist einfach grauenhaft. Bei den Mediongeräten muss man so stark aufdrücken beim Touchpad, dass einem nach wenigen Minuten der Finger weh tut, bei der Tastatur will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## nfsgame (9. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Also wenn man vorher auf ner Tastatur von nem Billig Acer/Medion/... geschrieben hat ist eine von nem HP/Compaq oder Lenovo/IBM Notebook um Universen besser . Besonders fürs Studium (da wirst du viel Schreiben müssen) würde ich ne gute Tastatur als riesen Vorteil beschreiben.
Guck dir einfach mal das T400 von Lenovo an was rebel4life schon vorgeschlagen hat. 
Und nochwas: Besonders zuverlässig sind diese Kaufhausgeräte von Medion, Acer und co. auch nicht. Da rauchen unteranderem gerne mal die Netzteile ab oder die Bildschirmbeleuchtung geht kaputt. Außerdem hast du bei Businessgeräten so schöne extras wie ne Integrierte Tastatur & Touchpadbeleuchtung (Lenovo).


----------



## Kadauz (9. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Also "schlecht" sind die Non-Business Geräte sicherlich nicht. Sonst würde die ja kein Mensch kaufen. Wenn du noch nie ein Anderes gehabt hast, wirst auch nicht unbedingt negativ überascht sein. Nur kommt ja die Preisdifferenz nicht von ungefähr. Ausfälle können mit den Business Geräten natürlich auch passieren, aber nicht so häufig wie bei Consumer Geräten.
Wenn du das Notebook (fast) täglich benutzt ist ein Business Gerät schon ratsam, falls es 3-5mal die Woche für nen paar Minuten Surfen, Zocken usw. verwendet wird, tuts ein MSI sicherlich auch. Es kommt halt immer auf den Anspruch an.

Schau dir mal die neuen Dells an, die sind ganz nett, ebenso wie das schon genannte T400.

Fürs Studium auch nicht schlecht sind welche mit Touchscreen. Hier bekommst du das etwas ältere X61t für ca. 800€ inkl. 3 Jahre VorOrt Service und UMTS. Ist halt nur etwas älter und nicht unbedingt das Schnellste.
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/ibmlenovo/thinkpad_xreihe/lenovo+thinkpad+x61t+mit+umts

Hier auch noch ein tolles Gerät, das ich selbst besitze:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...kpad_xreihe/lenovo+thinkpad+x200+sonderaktion

Ist für den Preis einfach der Hammer, ich musste damals mehr als 1200€ bezahlen. Ist zwar ne Lightedition (keine Webcam, keinen Fingerprint, kleinere HDD, keine UMTS Vorbereitung) aber für den Preis einfach super.


----------



## DarkDevil666 (10. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ab Morgen bin ich erstmal 3 Wochen im Urlaub *gg* Daher kann ich auf weitere Posts leider nicht mehr reagieren.


----------



## RT666 (10. August 2009)

*AW: 13" Notebook fürs Studium*

Also ich persönlich nutze für das Studium ein IBM ThinkPad X40 mit 1,4 GHz. Das ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste Modell, aber für die "normalen" Officeanwendungen (Word, PowerPoint, ein bissel Programmieren, etc.) völlig ausreichend. 
Für den täglichen Unibetrieb sind die Subnotebooks eh das optimale, da man schon eine vollwertige Tastatur hat (und nicht so eine kleine wie bei Netbooks) und viele Modelle auch ein integriertes DVD-Laufwerk oder ein abnehmbares in Form eine Dockingstation (wie z.B mein X40) haben.
Günstige Modelle, 1 - 2 Jahre alt, bekommt man beim Internet-Auktionshaus schon für knapp 300€.


----------

